# Jim Ross NEEDS To Fucking Go



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Posted this in the ALL Out Thread, but it's worthy of it's own thread because he is literally going to ruin the company if this continues, no hyperbole, he lessened so many matches it's not even funny

JR was fucking abysmal, and I don't give a shit how much "star quality" he's giving to your show, he is RUINING, literally RUINING matches AND performers.

There were so many, he didn't even know when the women's title match was, he didn't know for sure if Nyla was in it AFTER the FUCKING BATTLE ROYAL HAPPENED. He kept saying Kenny Omega is in a slump, he won his last two fucking matches. And the one that pissed me off the most, Cody is doing this fucking grandiose entrance, and JR takes the time to start throwing in comedy, what the fuck??? Shut the fuck up when the big entrances are happening, or keep shit to a MINIMUM.

And those are just off the top of my head, JR KEPT saying stupid shit over and over again, it was literally pissing me off because he was burying the talent. Get that mother fucker gone, or have him actually follow the product. It is a HORRIBLE look for the company when the god damn commentator is clueless.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

Hopefully Tony checks his ass on a weekly TV. Excalibur and Goldenboy clearly ain't gonna do that.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

On the night JR was funny and entertaining, you post this? I thought he was pretty good.

I'm tired of people marking over commentators saying 'Mama mia!' and shit. JR is a GOAT. Cody knows it, it's why they went to him first.


----------



## looper007 (Dec 20, 2014)

I didn't think he was that bad, but he did annoy annoy me a few times especially during the Dark Order/Best Friends match. He was far worse on DON for me. But definitely once his contract is up, I'd move him behind the scenes as a adviser really. He lost it for me during his NJPW run and last few years with WWE. Even the best gradually lose what made them special.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I never get this offended by what JR says even if he goes off the trail a bit. So I don't understand the nitpicking you guys do about this stuff. Besides he's not the main caller on the team anyway.

The sound of his voice over a match is enough for me.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

He's there to say 'Aw, Son of a bitch!' and 'Bah Gawd'. Not to call every 450 splash a dinosaur does like he's creaming his pants over the ballet. That's Meltzer's job.


You know what this company really needs? Cornette as a commentator. He'll call the match.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I thought he sounded more lively here than he has in years, and he is getting to know all of the talent pretty damn quickly. He was damn good during that Crackle Barrel match especially, and I thought he was real good during the ladder match and Spears/Cody too. 

I honestly didn't notice ANY of the nitpicks and complaints about him you had here.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Marvez is gone, so clearly you'll still need to find something to bitch about. The commentary was way better tonight.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

I’d take JR off commentary.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He's there to say 'Aw, Son of a bitch!' and 'Bah Gawd'. Not to call every 450 splash a dinosaur does like he's creaming his pants over the ballet. That's Meltzer's job.
> 
> 
> You know what this company really needs? Cornette as a commentator. He'll call the match.


Cornette is still the best commentator in wrestling. He and JR together would be tremendous. 



The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> I thought he sounded more lively here than he has in years, and he is getting to know all of the talent pretty damn quickly. He was damn good during that Crackle Barrel match especially, and I thought he was real good during the ladder match and Spears/Cody too.
> 
> I honestly didn't notice ANY of the nitpicks and complaints about him you had here.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who thinks these criticisms are insane. I thought JR was one of the best parts of the show. I'm genuinely surprised to be in a time where people have a choice between Tony Shiavone and Jim Ross and they're actually citing Shiavone as a preference. And that's not a knock on Shiavone, but it's just incredible to me that people are like "JR is shit! Bring in Tony!" What a time we live in, lol. It might be the greatest time in the history of our sport!


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Cornette is still the best commentator in wrestling. He and JR together would be tremendous.


I just want Cornette to shit on stupid shit and put some of this flippy shit in it's place.

Having a heel commentator shitting on Young Bucks no selling would be tremendous and different.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Cornette is great because he stays in-universe. JR buries shit in a sly way when it doesn't work, whereas Cornette does his best to try and make it make sense. The job would drive him up a wall.


----------



## McGee (Jul 5, 2016)

Pat MacAfee would be a good fit with this company as lead commentator if they wanna be this hip new upstart as opposed to ancient JR.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He's there to say 'Aw, Son of a bitch!' and 'Bah Gawd'. Not to call every 450 splash a dinosaur does like he's creaming his pants over the ballet. That's Meltzer's job.
> 
> 
> You know what this company really needs? Cornette as a commentator. He'll call the match.


Cornette generally has this pitch of voice that gets incredibly on my nerves, despite the fact that he's a world-class professional at pro wrestling oratory. This alone is why I can only handle a little of him at a time. He's also much more partial to running off on self-absorbed rants than JR is, as we all know.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Alexander_G said:


> Cornette generally has this pitch of voice that gets incredibly on my nerves, despite the fact that he's a world-class professional at pro wrestling oratory. This alone is why I can only handle a little of him at a time. He's also much more partial to running off on self-absorbed rants than JR is, as we all know.


Not as a commentator or on-air personality. Cornette is a pro and loves wrestling too much to fuck it up like that.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

I didn't watch so I can't comment on his performance tonight but JR has been terrible for years, it's clear to me that he's lost his passion for wrestling because he doesn't even bother to get to know the talent or the storylines. Now maybe that has changed since he's joined AEW, although I saw DoN and thought he was terrible that night too.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Honestly I thought he was better here than on DON.


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

JR is never going to be as sharp as he used to be so people really need to forget thinking that he will be, he's enjoying his twilight years doing what he loves and has done all his life, so if he goofs on things it's better off excused than getting your panties all in a twist. "What's MJF's name? I don't know but I'll call his match anyway bah gawd". On with it then, old buddy.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Alexander_G said:


> I never get this offended by what JR says even if he goes off the trail a bit. So I don't understand the nitpicking you guys do about this stuff. Besides he's not the main caller on the team anyway.
> 
> The sound of his voice over a match is enough for me.


One thing I’ve learned from the internet is there are a lot of people who pay a LOT more attention to the announcers than I do: boxing, football, wrestling ... you name it. 

I care much more about the matches and stories than I do how someone sounds or what someone says doing commentary. To me they’re mostly just background.


----------



## Wrestlefire (Mar 31, 2016)

TheLooseCanon said:


> On the night JR was funny and entertaining, you post this? I thought he was pretty good.
> 
> I'm tired of people marking over commentators saying 'Mama mia!' and shit. JR is a GOAT. Cody knows it, it's why they went to him first.


I get the vibe there are a lot of WWE-paid shills who are trying to spoil it for the rest of us.

This was actually JR's best effort with AEW tonight.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I like JR a lot but even I found him hard to listen to at points tonight.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jim was great. He shines in the big fight feel matches that have storytelling and psychology, like Jericho/Page and Cody/Spears. He'll get lost on crazy spotfest matches like the Bucks/Lucha Bros and the CZW style mutilation exhibitions, but those matches don't matter anyway so who gives a fuck. He might forget a couple of things or get some things wrong here and there, but it's a new company made up of a lot of people he isn't completely familiar with, once they're running weekly TV he'll be just fine. He's the best in the biz, adds credibility to the booth, can get help over meaningful matches and characters, and overall makes things feel important and exciting in a way that people like Michael Cole, Alex Marvez, Mauro Ranallo can't.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I thought JR was really good today :shrug He entertained me and made me laugh a few times. He sounded like he was enjoying himself more as well.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

He's fine. He will be even better with Tony. Someone hes familiar with.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I think his condition has taken a toll on his voice and probably makes him come across as less-excited etc - but I actually thought he was decent last night, certainly better than he was at previous events.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

He got on my nerves quite a lot. 

He's just mumbling all the time and doesn't know what the fuck is going on most of the time.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Jan.S.Gelz said:


> He got on my nerves quite a lot.
> 
> He's just mumbling all the time and doesn't know what the fuck is going on most of the time.


He knew exactly what was going on during the main event and Cody vs Spears though, and he did a phenomenal job during those matches. And that's what matters, because those are the kind of feuds and matches that are going actually draw money and grow their audience.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

You can always count on wrestling fans to find something to complain about. You ever ask yourself 'maybe I'm taking this too seriously?'.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

I'm the guy who made this thread last time for DoN, and I still feel that was an absolutely AWFUL night for JR. He sounded annoyed and frustrated, or lost and left behind.

But I'm currently at the cracker barrel match and quite frankly JR has been MUCH better tonight. He's totally fine. I won't pretend he's Mauro or anything, but he's so much better than DoN I don't even care.

Is Goldenboy there for good now? I hope so.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

MontyCora said:


> Is Goldenboy there for good now? I hope so.


He's going to be there when Tony isn't capable of being there.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Mox Girl said:


> I thought JR was really good today :shrug He entertained me and made me laugh a few times. He sounded like he was enjoying himself more as well.


yep, same. and it comes from someone who absolutely hates JR nowadays.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Cody is doing this fucking grandiose entrance, and JR takes the time to start throwing in comedy, what the fuck??? Shut the fuck up when the big entrances are happening, or keep shit to a MINIMUM


Cody doing a grandiose entrance is a comedy. JR probably felt it too.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

JR sounds like he made a bad personal career choice but doesn't want to admit it. He sounds miserable in AEW - when he talks about it you can tell his vision clashes with what we're then seeing out of the shows. Also I think he tires out with 4 hour PPV's. IN the future just bring him in for the second half or something if he's going to stick around. He absolutely loathes Bucks matches for all the no selling and stunt moves - that's not wrestling to him.


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss (Apr 6, 2012)

at this rate we won't have anybody on the commentator booth by the way end of the year cause apparently everybody needs to fucking go in this company.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

He definitely sounded better than he's been so far in AEW.


----------



## Sephiroth766 (Mar 25, 2015)

He was pretty bad in NJPW, don't know why people expected the same here


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

i love how he kept restraining himself by saying "walls of...." when the other commentator was calling it the Liontamer, and then he just gives up by the end and calls it the walls of jericho anyway. also he forgot Spears' name.


----------



## ashley678 (Dec 7, 2007)

anything is better the hearing top rope suicde 50 times


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

JR wasn't that good in NJPW, so I haven't expected anything amazing from JR since the beginning of AEW.

My main issue with JR is that it doesn't seem as if he is truly excited for the product. I get it, the health setbacks and he has been in the business longer than most of us have been alive. When I hear "that's a wrestling match folks" in an uninspired way and he struggles to come up with the correct words to call things, it makes me sad.

I felt like Golden Boy and Excalibur did well on filling in the holes. It just sucks to feel like JR has to be carried when it used to be the other way around.

JR doesn't need to go but I hope that he doesn't regress any more than he has.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I think that he's only there for the short-term. He adds legitimacy to the booth and he's an instantly recognizable voice that can help draw new eyeballs to their product via association. That's probably why they're bringing in Tony as well. These are (albeit passed their prime) top-tier commentators with experience calling some of the biggest matches in the biggest American Wrestling promotions during their biggest boom periods.


Ross isn't a spring chicken. I'm sure they're only banking on one last run with him while the promotion is trying to establish themselves on the market. Over time they'll surely adjust and have someone younger / healthier / sharper transition into his role.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I think he should go simply because he's fucking old. Maybe a couple dozen people will stop and watch because they recognize JR or Tony Schivanoe's voices. But for something that's supposed to be the new revolutionary thing JR doesn't fit.


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

JR knows his shit the guy is a fcking legend in commentary, I don't get your nitpicking OP , but he was fine pre match show but I can't say about the ppv as I fell asleep , but why was he brought in if he's shit cause Cody knows JR is an encyclopedia of wrestling knowledge and he's not like fucking that cheating cunt Corey graves who tries to play heel and sounds shit , every time he sees Mandy you can see the stocks in cleenex tissues go up 100% , JR is a fucking great commentary guy end of .

Peace .


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Alexander_G said:


> JR is never going to be as sharp as he used to be so people really need to forget thinking that he will be, he's enjoying his twilight years doing what he loves and has done all his life, so if he goofs on things it's better off excused than getting your panties all in a twist. "What's MJF's name? I don't know but I'll call his match anyway bah gawd". On with it then, old buddy.


All of this is exactly why he should go. Instead of giving him some fnal hoorah, just let him go. If folk aren't giving Marvez a pass and he's less experienced then JR shouldn't either. No reason to pay for the meh remains of JR.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> All of this is exactly why he should go. Instead of giving him some fnal hoorah, just let him go. If folk aren't giving Marvez a pass and he's less experienced then JR shouldn't either. No reason to pay for the meh remains of JR.


It would look horrible to simply let him go after making such a big deal about his signing just a few months prior. At the very WORSE they can use him as the analytical 3rd-man (like Tenay was in WCW), get a fresher PBP guy while keeping Excalibur on Color. At least that's a more natural way of phasing him out once they realize that JR isn't right as the face of their commentary booth in the longterm.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Hes not what he once was but he still has an aura and "professional" tv vibe to him rather than seeming like some amateurish indie announcer. It'd be nice to get him and Schiavone together for the tv show.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

so I just watched Codys entrance. fuck him. fuck his wife. fuck his entrance. Im a huge dog lover and that shit pissed me off. I wouldnt feel sorry one bit if somebody broke their fucking arms and legs. fuck them both.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> It would look horrible to simply let him go after making such a big deal about his signing just a few months prior. At the very WORSE they can use him as the analytical 3rd-man (like Tenay was in WCW), get a fresher PBP guy while keeping Excalibur on Color. At least that's a more natural way of phasing him out once they realize that JR isn't right as the face of their commentary booth in the longterm.


I don't think the vast majority will care. I say just treat it like you would in anything else business wise. Sometimes you think somebody will fit due to their awesome resumé and for whatever reason it just doesn't work like it should've. Just be honest about why he's leaving the booth and maybe phase him back into a scout role or give him a role as a creative advisor or something. He did say he wants to work and keep busy since he lost his wife, and surely there's a lot of help he could offer backstage.



Schwartzxz said:


> so I just watched Codys entrance. fuck him. fuck his wife. fuck his entrance. Im a huge dog lover and that shit pissed me off. I wouldnt feel sorry one bit if somebody broke their fucking arms and legs. fuck them both.


What was said about the dog lol


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> I don't think the vast majority will care. I say just treat it like you would in anything else business wise. Sometimes you think somebody will fit due to their awesome resumé and for whatever reason it just doesn't work like it should've. Just be honest about why he's leaving the booth and maybe phase him back into a scout role or give him a role as a creative advisor or something. He did say he wants to work and keep busy since he lost his wife, and surely there's a lot of help he could offer backstage.
> 
> 
> 
> What was said about the dog lol


Pyro went off feet from the dog and the dog rightly freaked.


----------



## NascarStan (Mar 26, 2019)

Schwartzxz said:


> so I just watched Codys entrance. fuck him. fuck his wife. fuck his entrance. Im a huge dog lover and that shit pissed me off. I wouldnt feel sorry one bit if somebody broke their fucking arms and legs. fuck them both.


The fact people care more about a fucking dog than actual human beings is one of the things wrong with society


The dog is fine chill out


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

TheLooseCanon said:


> He's there to say 'Aw, Son of a bitch!' and 'Bah Gawd'. Not to call every 450 splash a dinosaur does like he's creaming his pants over the ballet. That's Meltzer's job.
> 
> 
> You know what this company really needs? Cornette as a commentator. He'll call the match.


If Jim Cornette is available, why not? That would be a very interesting commentator team.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> What was said about the dog lol


they forced the dog near a pyro. dogs are deathly afraid of that shit. somebody who doesnt really care about the dogs would just say "its a dog. who gives a shit". well fuck that. 

the thoughts that go through my head right now. if I knew that both Cody and Brandi had like a phobia of lets say snakes and I had any power to do something I would lock them in a room with about 50 fucking snakes for couple of hours. lets see how they like that. god damn cunts. as much as some people hate Steph and HHH I hate these 2 even more. I cant stand them. before this and especially after this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Pyro went off feet from the dog and the dog rightly freaked.


Oh so that guy talking about broke arms is just being over the top lol





Schwartzxz said:


> they forced the dog near a pyro. dogs are deathly afraid of that shit. somebody who doesnt really care about the dogs would just say "its a dog. who gives a shit". well fuck that.
> 
> 
> 
> the thoughts that go through my head right now. if I knew that both Cody and Brandi had like a phobia of lets say snakes and I had any power to do something I would lock them in a room with about 50 fucking snakes for couple of hours. lets see how they like that. god damn cunts. as much as some people hate Steph and HHH I hate these 2 even more. I cant stand them. before this and especially after this.


Yeah you're being over the top. You can feel bad for the dog, without all the extra shit lol.


----------



## Schwartzxz (Jul 9, 2017)

AverageJoe9 said:


> The fact people care more about a fucking dog than actual human beings is one of the things wrong with society


yeah because dogs are the ones that torture people, force them into situations they are afraid of and kill them without any repercussions right? 
if somebody is willing to do any of that shit I would gladly kill him if I could get away without any repercussions too.
people can always take care of themselves. dogs cant and they need our help and empathy.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

If I was in AEW’s position you go with Excalibur and Goldenboy. It’s no knock on JR to say he isn’t cut for it anymore, time catches up with everyone; but you need guys who will drive you to get interested and JR just seemed like when a Dad is trying to get interested in his kid playing Minecraft but having no idea what to say. There was one point where I think it was Excalibur made a joke about podcasts and JR was about five minutes behind then plugged his, and that summed him up for me.


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

I really enjoyed JR last night. I didn't see DoN or Fyter Fest so I can only compare him to what I heard at Fight For The Fallen and I agreed with the sentiment that he sounded bored / tired / umamused or whatever so I thought the criticism was fair. I paid extra attention to his commentary last night and he sounded much more at ease to my ears and that he was enjoying what he was watching. The line about HR during the tag match was hilarious to me as well.


----------



## patpat (Feb 17, 2019)

Schwartzxz said:


> they forced the dog near a pyro. dogs are deathly afraid of that shit. somebody who doesnt really care about the dogs would just say "its a dog. who gives a shit". well fuck that.
> 
> the thoughts that go through my head right now. if I knew that both Cody and Brandi had like a phobia of lets say snakes and I had any power to do something I would lock them in a room with about 50 fucking snakes for couple of hours. lets see how they like that. god damn cunts. as much as some people hate Steph and HHH I hate these 2 even more. I cant stand them. before this and especially after this.


in the media they said the noisy pyro weren't supposed to be fired. but Tony khan still made it clear that it's a fucking terrible idea not to be done again. and I heard from reports his wife ( brandi) is furious with him.


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Pyro went off feet from the dog and the dog rightly freaked.


What a stupid fucking idea.... Of course the dog would get freaked. Dogs have very sensitive ears. A lot of the dogs ive had growing up hated loud noises.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I’m getting so frustrated reading some of these responses. JR is easily the best commentator they have. There are people saying that the other two filled in the holes? Wtf? JR had to lead them through and prompt them half the fucking time and they added NOTHING. What was one insightful thing Excalibur said all evening? Anyone?

He’s easily the most powerful voice. He’s easily the smartest dude. People are saying that he doesn’t seem excited about the product? Wtf? And Excalibur does? Sounds like he’s showing up to call golf half the time. 

Wrestling fans are the fucking worst.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

guys 70, show some respect


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yeah, that pyro near that poor dog was pretty fucked. My dog freaks out from the loudness and sharpness of noises made from buses and garbage trucks, I cant imagine how that dog felt from the pyro. The dog is okay and it wasnt maliciously done, so it is what it is, I'm sure they'll be smarter next time


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Posted this in the ALL Out Thread, but it's worthy of it's own thread because he is literally going to ruin the company if this continues, no hyperbole, he lessened so many matches it's not even funny
> 
> JR was fucking abysmal, and I don't give a shit how much "star quality" he's giving to your show, he is RUINING, literally RUINING matches AND performers.
> 
> ...


Add "I don't give a damn who wins this match" comment that he made during the Riho vs Shida match to the list.

Jim Ross is a guy who literally is getting opportunity because of past glory. He used to be a good commentator, not anymore. In the past few events (AEW and NJPW) that I've heard him, he was taking away from the match instead of adding on to them. He's horrible but not as bad as Michael Cole, but yes, he shouldn't be commentating anymore. Or at the very least, someone should take him aside and politely tell him to think for a few seconds before he opens his mouth and tries to speak.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Wood said:


> I’m getting so frustrated reading some of these responses. JR is easily the best commentator they have. There are people saying that the other two filled in the holes? Wtf? JR had to lead them through and prompt them half the fucking time and they added NOTHING. What was one insightful thing Excalibur said all evening? Anyone?
> 
> He’s easily the most powerful voice. He’s easily the smartest dude. People are saying that he doesn’t seem excited about the product? Wtf? And Excalibur does? Sounds like he’s showing up to call golf half the time.
> 
> Wrestling fans are the fucking worst.


Nah you're living on nostalgia and his name. JR just isn't a great commentator these days you're cutting him undeserved slack because he's a name your familiar with from when wrestling was popular and you were younger.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

AverageJoe9 said:


> The fact people care more about a fucking dog than actual human beings is one of the things wrong with society
> 
> 
> The dog is fine chill out


You can be worried about how the dog reacted and care more about humans. They're not mutually exclusive. Well, maybe they are if breaking legs are considered. Ok, I'm joking. :lol


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NotGuilty said:


> guys 70, show some respect


Him being 70 doesn't shield him from criticism. It would be one thing if he was doing a bang up job, but just missing references like Fortnite. But in reality he's been awful to meh on the 4 shows he's commentated. He's a legend, but he's just not good any more



deadcool said:


> Add "I don't give a damn who wins this match" comment that he made during the Riho vs Shida match to the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Jim Ross is a guy who literally is getting opportunity because of past glory. He used to be a good commentator, not anymore. In the past few events (AEW and NJPW) that I've heard him, he was taking away from the match instead of adding on to them. He's horrible but not as bad as Michael Cole, but yes, he shouldn't be commentating anymore. Or at the very least, someone should take him aside and politely tell him to think for a few seconds before he opens his mouth and tries to speak.


This so much. We all know JR is one of the GOATs as far as wrestling commentary goes. But these days he's just not good anymore. He's getting by solely on his past work. Hell even for All Out the consensus seems to be "I thought he was okay, he was better than the last 3 shows" let's you know how far he's fallen.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

I don't know how anyone could say Jim didnt add a lot to the Jericho/Page and Cody/Spears matches. That's where his strength lies. They have to know that and that's why they brought him in, to put over the important matches


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*JR has stepped up since his first showing at DoN, & I'm glad he's apart of the commentary team. I think he actually over performed with all things considered - age, health & the fact he was out there for 4 out of the 5 hours.*


----------



## Jason King (Aug 27, 2019)

Jim Ross should leave until AEW finds some real wrestlers to give WWE competition. He is wasting his time. The best thing they have going is Chris Jericho.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

He is so maddingly inconsistent.

He will have a 4 minute stretch where he is old JR. Just fantastic. Then the next 4 minutes he will be absolute horseshit.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Young Bucks are mostly the problem - I can't imagine Ross and the Bucks sharing any vision as to how they see "pro-wrestling". I think he likes the idea of a wrestling start up backed by a multi-billionaire on TNT more than he likes the idea of Young Bucks flipping spike piledrivers are common place transitional moves and taking Canadian Destroyers off ladders and through tables and up and fighting back moments later. Jim Ross would be in heaven if Court Bauer had got Khan's backing and MLW was going to be on TNT in a months time. 

How can any talent be reined in with that absurd level of superman booking when Young Bucks are by far your worst offenders and are EVP's? If kayfabe gunplay was allowed, Bucks would be kicking out of shotgun blasts to the face.


----------



## Miss Sally (Jul 14, 2014)

TheLooseCanon said:


> I just want Cornette to shit on stupid shit and put some of this flippy shit in it's place.
> 
> Having a heel commentator shitting on Young Bucks no selling would be tremendous and different.


I hate the young Bucks, they need someone to shit on them. 

They're like that obnoxious child at a store or restaurant that antagonizes everyone and when finally the parent loses it and smacks them, nobody cares because they're such a fuckwit. :laugh:


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

He was fine yesterday.

What really bothers me in these team that AEW have tested so far ks that I can't distinguish Excalibur/Marvez/ Golden Boy's voices. Am I the only one with this problem?


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

CRCC said:


> He was fine yesterday.
> 
> What really bothers me in these team that AEW have tested so far ks that I can't distinguish Excalibur/Marvez/ Golden Boy's voices. Am I the only one with this problem?


Yes you are.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

One thing i didn't like was shit like him going "That was dumb he had him!" like after Omega hit the diving dropkick and didn't go for the pin, i was like really JR? he's literally never won with a fucking dropkick, yet he berated Omega acting as if he was an idiot. He did that a few different times in other matches calling guys dumb for not doing something he think they should.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RapShepard said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > I’m getting so frustrated reading some of these responses. JR is easily the best commentator they have. There are people saying that the other two filled in the holes? Wtf? JR had to lead them through and prompt them half the fucking time and they added NOTHING. What was one insightful thing Excalibur said all evening? Anyone?
> ...


Except I didn’t appreciate JR as much as I should have back then. He’s still leaps and bounds better than the people he is saddled with, so why don’t they get this hate? Well, Marvez did. 



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Young Bucks are mostly the problem - I can't imagine Ross and the Bucks sharing any vision as to how they see "pro-wrestling". I think he likes the idea of a wrestling start up backed by a multi-billionaire on TNT more than he likes the idea of Young Bucks flipping spike piledrivers are common place transitional moves and taking Canadian Destroyers off ladders and through tables and up and fighting back moments later. Jim Ross would be in heaven if Court Bauer had got Khan's backing and MLW was going to be on TNT in a months time.
> 
> How can any talent be reined in with that absurd level of superman booking when Young Bucks are by far your worst offenders and are EVP's? If kayfabe gunplay was allowed, Bucks would be kicking out of shotgun blasts to the face.


I agree with this. There are inconsistent and competing visions in AEW. Some warrants being called by JR, others probably deserve an indy guy with no cred. 



CRCC said:


> He was fine yesterday.
> 
> What really bothers me in these team that AEW have tested so far ks that I can't distinguish Excalibur/Marvez/ Golden Boy's voices. Am I the only one with this problem?


No, they’re very generic, don’t add anything and need JR to prompt them out of bad commentator cliches. 

“Who is that?”
“It’s Orange Cassidy.” 
“I know that, but *who* is that? Do your job and tell the viewer what they need to know, morons.” 



SAMCRO said:


> One thing i didn't like was shit like him going "That was dumb he had him!" like after Omega hit the diving dropkick and didn't go for the pin, i was like really JR? he's literally never won with a fucking dropkick, yet he berated Omega acting as if he was an idiot. He did that a few different times in other matches calling guys dumb for not doing something he think they should.


Then the problem is the wrestling. It needs better psychology. JR calls this like it’s a sport and the goal is to beat your opponent. If he sees something stupid, then he’s going to call it stupid so the average fan watching can remain immersed. 

If JR is calling holes in your game, it’s because there are holes in your game. Wrestling is not supposed to be who can construct the best artistic display of movement — it’s fight psychology. Get some or GTFO.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Wood said:


> Then the problem is the wrestling. It needs better psychology. JR calls this like it’s a sport and the goal is to beat your opponent. If he sees something stupid, then he’s going to call it stupid so the average fan watching can remain immersed.
> 
> If JR is calling holes in your game, it’s because there are holes in your game. Wrestling is not supposed to be who can construct the best artistic display of movement — it’s fight psychology. Get some or GTFO.


When a guy has NEVER won a match with a simple generic move such as a missile dropkick then why should he be stupid for not going for the cover? he knows it isn't enough to put him away so why bother wasting time trying to pin him?

That'd be like berating Stone Cold for not going for the pin after a lou thez press.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

SAMCRO said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Then the problem is the wrestling. It needs better psychology. JR calls this like it’s a sport and the goal is to beat your opponent. If he sees something stupid, then he’s going to call it stupid so the average fan watching can remain immersed.
> ...


Because when you kick a guy in the head it should fucking count. You’re thinking about wrestlers having health bars and having “special moves” that are needed to put someone down in the third act. It’s why very few people watch wrestling anymore.

There is a way to tell the story of wanting to hurt your opponent more, so you forego a win, or sell that you know you can’t close the deal right now. I guarantee you that was not the story displayed and is simply head canon.

Austin would hit the press early in his shine, usually. He’d then hit the ropes and hit an elbow, and I remember him going for covers off that. Often the heel would get off their back really quickly too, to continue the feed. Those spots and their function are not synonymous. It’s be more like Austin not going for a cover off a superplex.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Wood said:


> Because when you kick a guy in the head it should fucking count. You’re thinking about wrestlers having health bars and having “special moves” that are needed to put someone down in the third act. It’s why very few people watch wrestling anymore.
> 
> There is a way to tell the story of wanting to hurt your opponent more, so you forego a win, or sell that you know you can’t close the deal right now. I guarantee you that was not the story displayed and is simply head canon.


So everytime you hit a guy in the head you should go for the pin? theres such a thing as building momentum and capitalizing on a hurt guy after a big move so you can go on to a another big move and further ensure your win.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

SAMCRO said:


> The Wood said:
> 
> 
> > Because when you kick a guy in the head it should fucking count. You’re thinking about wrestlers having health bars and having “special moves” that are needed to put someone down in the third act. It’s why very few people watch wrestling anymore.
> ...


Every time you have your opponent in a position where you can potentially beat them, you absolutely should. Without question. That’s the point of wrestling, lol. 

The art is in not putting yourself in positions where you can be beaten. People make it way too obtuse. It’s a simple idea, but people avoid it because it’s harder than just going out there and doing moves.

“Building momentum?” Um, what do you think that means in a context of a fight? You say this is a thing that exists, but I’d like to know what you think building momentum is.

“Remember when that guy attacked you?”
“Yeah, it’s a good thing I had momentum and could ensure my victory.”


----------



## Alexander_G (Mar 10, 2018)

I need to look back at it again, but I seem to remember there not being a whole lot of actual pin attempts between Omega and PAC because they have this tendency to try to conduct spot after spot, after spot, after spot, after spot... *pant, pant*... after spot, as quick as they can in 10 minutes of a match. 

Which is just overkill to me, imo, but that being said, imagine if you're the commentary and you're trying to call all that. I'd hope for a break at least or a pin attempt to catch up on the sheer speed of following what's going on as I cover it on the air.

Or ask yourself as you're watching this, "is anyone actually hurt enough yet so I CAN actually see a pin?" because it doesn't seem like these guys ever stop getting up!


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I actually didn't mind him all that much last night. I'm just glad he's not calling NJPW matches anymore. That was rough.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Posted this in the ALL Out Thread, but it's worthy of it's own thread because he is literally going to ruin the company if this continues, no hyperbole, he lessened so many matches it's not even funny
> 
> JR was fucking abysmal, and I don't give a shit how much "star quality" he's giving to your show, he is RUINING, literally RUINING matches AND performers.
> 
> ...


To be fair if wins and loses really matter then losing 2 matches in a row would be a bit of a slump.
Also them having these random battle royals where the winner is 1 of the people in match later on is a bit clusterfuckish it's no wonder JR gets confused.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think he likes the idea of a wrestling start up backed by a multi-billionaire on TNT more than he likes the idea of Young Bucks flipping spike piledrivers are common place transitional moves


Jesus fucking christ. The piledriver is only a FINISHING MOVE IN WWE.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

The Wood said:


> “Remember when that guy attacked you?”
> “Yeah, it’s a good thing I had momentum and could ensure my victory.”


Momentum is a thing in pro wrestling ya know as it also is in shit like UFC, a guy gets a big head shot they don't stop they keep attacking to further ensure they get the win. 

And you have unrealistic shit constantly in matches you wouldn't do in an actual fight so don't come at me with trying to make these matches feel like real fights stuff.

"Hey remember when that guy attacked you and you decided to put his head between ur legs and do a flip with them?" yeah see how dumb that sounds?


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Darkest Lariat said:


> I actually didn't mind him all that much last night. I'm just glad he's not calling NJPW matches anymore. That was rough.


I think the key was tone. He didn't sound confused and annoyed and angry, he sounded light hearted like he was having tons of fun and enjoying the show. I honestly think Cody vs Shawn and Jericho vs Hangman was something he really really enjoyed.

The Anderson spinebuster spot was pretty awesome with JR calling it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

SAMCRO said:


> Momentum is a thing in pro wrestling ya know as it also is in shit like UFC, a guy gets a big head shot they don't stop they keep attacking to further ensure they get the win.
> 
> And you have unrealistic shit constantly in matches you wouldn't do in an actual fight so don't come at me with trying to make these matches feel like real fights stuff.
> 
> "Hey remember when that guy attacked you and you decided to put his head between ur legs and do a flip with them?" yeah see how dumb that sounds?


Yes, that does sound stupid. That is why the Canadian Destroyer was a jumping the shark moment for some fans. The unrealistic shit in matches is a huge problem with accessibility and attracting new fans. 



V-Trigger said:


> Jesus fucking christ. The piledriver is only a FINISHING MOVE IN WWE.


And that's a major problem.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

LOL you say this on the night where JR had his best AEW performance by far at All Out. If you made this thread immediately following Fight for the Fallen, I wouldn't have much to disagree with but he sounded better and clear and he was even funny at times (especially during the Cracker Barrel Fight). JR is starting to get familiar with the talent and it's clear he has his favorites (Luchasaurus, Darby, Shida, Cody, Page, etc.). Once TV rolls and he gets even more familiar with the roster, he should be fine and I thought he was fine here. I'll go out on a limb and say he was even better at All Out than his entire New Japan run (which isn't saying a lot but still).


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

This is what we're complaining about? I'm more concerned about the fact that the entire women's division is being sacrificed to a dude in a skirt, but maybe that's just me.

JR was good, at times very good, with a few slip-ups and iffy moments in there. He certainly wasn't _bad_. Leave the guy alone.


----------



## Jazminator (Jan 9, 2018)

JR isn't as good as he used to be, but he's still better than most. I enjoy him being part of the AEW broadcasts.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Can you cut out the transphobia, Strike Force? There’s no goddamn need to be so uneducated when you’ve got the internet to do a search on how backwards those views are right there.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Can you cut out the transphobia, Strike Force? There’s no goddamn need to be so uneducated when you’ve got the internet to do a search on how backwards those views are right there.


There's a difference between the scientific method and "whatever one of my appointed betters tells me is the truth".


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

I don't think he should be removed, but they definitely need to have a serious talk with him. He has this sly way of saying passive and sometimes not so passive aggressive things that tend to undermine what certain performers are doing. 

I get the sense that he's making suggestions back stage that are falling on deaf ears. He comes off like a pissed off wife that asked you to do the dishes 1 more time than she would've liked to. 

They either need to tell him "you're just a commentator. We know there are things you don't agree with, but you're taking fans out of the match" 

Or they need to start taking his suggestions.


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

No, eat shit. JR is a made man.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

My only issue was how he seemed to talk down to some of the wresters. He acted like some of the matches were beneath him, especially the cracker barrel challenge,and other non-traditional matches.


----------

